# We went for a drive today down by the river...



## Clay3063 (Jan 3, 2017)

I've been inundated with pen requests. That's a good thing. I've got one more wedding to pay for and then we're done and I've got to upgrade both the "One (wo)man sawmill" and the house the "power unit" (wife) lives in. So I figured I'd better stock up on some wood for blanks. 

We cut some more spalted pecan and then cut down a whole tree. Then we cut and loaded a big elm with some "flame" in it... I think it's flame. I am no arborist so I can say for sure. But it's got some red in it so we shall see. Anyway, we got the pecan and elm and then a huge mystery log that someone had already cut down and then lost it during the last flood when it washed down to our little hidey hole and got beached in the pecan bottom. 

Two trailer loads today. The land owner is going to be thinning out the pecan trees so we'll be cutting more of them down in the next few weeks and turning them into some pen blanks... 

All in all it wasn't a bad day for a short drive.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Jim Beam (Jan 3, 2017)

Don't forget to cut some bowl blanks for us bowl turners....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jan 3, 2017)

biggest pen blanks i've ever seen lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 3, 2017)

Very cool, nice haul!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 3, 2017)

Jim Beam said:


> Don't forget to cut some bowl blanks for us bowl turners....


and knife scales and call blanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 4, 2017)

Congrats! What a tremendous load! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Jan 4, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> Congrats! What a tremendous load! Chuck


Thanks Chuck. I got a text message from my friend who helped with this today. He said something along the lines of, "if we get five more double loads like this the cost to have it milled would equal the cost of a new band sawmill. So let's go get five more loads in the next week or two and then I can justify the new mill." 

My reply was quite simple. "Say When!"

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clay3063 (Jan 4, 2017)

Jim Beam said:


> Don't forget to cut some bowl blanks for us bowl turners....



Robert, do you like em green or dry? About half of this load is still green. The mystery logs are all dry and some of the pecan is dry too. The other is greener than... Willie's stash.


----------



## Jim Beam (Jan 4, 2017)

Clay3063 said:


> Robert, do you like em green or dry? About half of this load is still green. The mystery logs are all dry and some of the pecan is dry too. The other is greener than... Willie's stash.



Green or dry, either is good as long as they are BIG !


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 4, 2017)

That is a lot of pen blanks.
Looks good 
Show us your new mill
Dave


----------



## DKMD (Jan 4, 2017)

Nice haul!


----------



## Clay3063 (Jan 4, 2017)

David Van Asperen said:


> That is a lot of pen blanks.
> Looks good
> Show us your new mill
> Dave


When we get it I'll post a picture of it David. Until then here is a picture of the old mill minus the power unit (wife). It's a one (wo)man saw mill.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

